# cost of importing a 20yr car to spain



## luke mersh (Aug 28, 2009)

please excuse me if this post has already been posted, but i am new to this forum.
i was wondering what the cost of importing a 20yr car to spain would be, if:
1)i have owned the car for more than 3yrs.
2) the age of the car is about 20yrs old.
3)and i can speak fluent spanish and am willing to do all the leg work.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

luke mersh said:


> please excuse me if this post has already been posted, but i am new to this forum.
> i was wondering what the cost of importing a 20yr car to spain would be, if:
> 1)i have owned the car for more than 3yrs.
> 2) the age of the car is about 20yrs old.
> 3)and i can speak fluent spanish and am willing to do all the leg work.



I'm sure it has been covered, have a look thru the search thingy on the site. I dont know the answer, I think its a minimum of 10% of the cars value and very paperwork intensive, but I'm really no expert. 

See if anyone comes along who knows

Jo xxx


----------



## rotarise (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes paperwork is very intense...hah i just went through the whole forum for the same question i wanted to bring a RHD car from japan to spain..but thats not happening! i decided tro buy one within the European Union! ...heres some good sites you can get some good info from.

Car Import In Spain if you decide the legwork is too much and rather pay someone to do the work it´s €785. Talk to CHRIS

Importing & Registering a Foreign Vehicle in Spain - AngloINFO and this will give you the breakdown of importing and registering. *remeber: Importing Right hand drive cars are difficult and require alot more paperwork and more money to matriculate!*


----------



## nige52 (Aug 19, 2009)

Luke,
In all honesty, I reckon to matriculate an old foreign car onto Spanish plates is going to cost more than the cars worth...The Spanish government are actively trying to rid the roads of cars of more than ten years old anyway. Unless of course your car is a collectors car or has great sentimental value perhaps?
Nige


----------



## alicanteman (Aug 31, 2009)

Not worth the hassle and would probably cost more you more in fees than the car is worth. The Goverment are paying people to trade in their old cars not encouraging more of them on the roads! Best bet is to buy a car here.





luke mersh said:


> please excuse me if this post has already been posted, but i am new to this forum.
> i was wondering what the cost of importing a 20yr car to spain would be, if:
> 1)i have owned the car for more than 3yrs.
> 2) the age of the car is about 20yrs old.
> 3)and i can speak fluent spanish and am willing to do all the leg work.


----------



## nectar (Feb 19, 2010)

*Buying a spanish car*

I agree with the previous posts. Nowadays they are charging people to have old cars. When I used to live in Greece I looked into bring my uk car there. The tax for bringing it in was higher as the car got older. I am sure it will be the same in spain.

If you like I have a great volkswagen golf 1.9TDI sport which I bought from spain. But as I have moved back to the UK due to family probs, I am selling. Although it is london at the moment.

I mention this as buying a second hand car is always a worry. But there is no car more reliable than this. I have been looking into buying a UK golf and it is so difficult as they are in high demand.

Anyway good luck.


----------

